# Code for following CRI 105 carpet installation



## Tinsley (Jun 6, 2018)

Beyond the industry standards are there specific building codes that are for carpet installation?

The tacks are causing minor injuries to myself and children.


----------



## cda (Jun 6, 2018)

Is there padding under the carpet??

Is this at a door??


----------



## Tinsley (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes, padding.

Yes through doorways. 

They used tack strips across doorways and and my kids feet and legs and hands are being torn apart by the tacks. They hammered down the tacks at the top of my stairs. The carpet is pulling away from walls in almost every room as well.

I talked to the owner of the Carpet and Tile company and he said the tack strips will stay there and he can stretch it and staple it down at the tack strip to stay in place.

I talked to them about the CRI 105 11.1 "Avoid installing tack-strips across door openings and/or sills. Cut tack-strips to follow the contour of door casings and other irregularly shaped abutments. · Do not staple carpet to tack-strips."

He said the Industry standards are just a guideline and while I might complain about the tacks, everyone else is just dealing with it as he has been doing this for 20+ years and this is how it is done and he will not change it.

He also said he could hammer down the tacks at the doorways but then it would void the warranty on my carpet with him...

From there I asked about transition moldingwhich is CRI 105 - 5.4 "Transitions to Other Surfaces Where carpet transitions to other floor coverings, the carpet edges are required to be protected or covered with appropriate transition moldings." The owner of the carpetand tile company as well as the person representing the home builder flat out refused to put in transition molding (carpet to Laminate) as it is just something they do not do. Although they did put them in from carpetto LVT flooring, just not carpet to Laminate Flooring.

I am sorry the pictures are not the best, trying to take it yourself is a bit difficult.


I have no idea what to do at this point.


----------



## cda (Jun 7, 2018)

I am thinking fix it yourself

Most carpet warranties are no good anyway.

Have them stretch it back in all rooms that it is pulling away from the wall.

At the door have some either install a transition piece or remove the tack board across the door and use a good glue to glue it down.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 7, 2018)

Not a code issue


----------



## Tinsley (Jun 7, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> Not a code issue


Thank you.


----------

